# Renaissance of liner travel to Australia



## gadgee (Jul 24, 2005)

I see Project Orient are planning to build two new liners solely for the Southampton to Sydney route. Start to build 2014 and voyage start up 2016?

More here

http://sailtoaustralia.co.uk/


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Registered in England - hedging their bets on the referendum then?

(But sounds great - looks a bit Costaish 'though from the picture)


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea, but I wouldn't want to do it as a luxury cruise. I might think about doing such a voyage in a similar way to the way it was done in the 50s or 60s, a fairly basic and economical voyage in a smaller ship. A sort of Tourist Class few frills trip, but I guess that wouldn't pay for the investment.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day gadgee Sm,today,03:36.re:renaissance of liner travel to Australia.it seems like a good idea.if the price is wright,and a one way trip would make for a great holiday.a return trip would be better,have a good day regards ben27


----------



## jaguar06 (Dec 10, 2006)

I really doubt this will come into being. "...20 nights to Fremantle – 25 nights to Sydney..." -- how many would buy tickets for three weeks travel? (*I* would, but I'm an anachronism.) Just yesterday, my sister and I were talking about how much we'd rather have liner options for the North Atlantic run than fly, just because the experience in itself is worth the time and cost, but I'm not holding my breath for the rest of the world to go along with "civilized", nor to understand the truth of Cunard's old slogan that "getting there is half the fun".

Truly, the best times of my life have been between the daparture and arrival, but I'm a social creature and not altogether sure my fellow passengers would share the opinion that there's nothing better than a four- or five-day party. (Even I might hesitate to book a 20 or 25-day event.)


----------

